# Does anyone find themselves using the "Program" mode alot or is it just me?



## AbelR74 (Aug 7, 2007)

As the title suggests, I get so caught up looking for scenes to shot, that I wind up leaving my camera in the "P" mode for the majority of my shots.  I wanted to see if anyone else out there might do the same cause I don't want to feel like the only one who uses Program mode.  My last rolls I shot were all slide film and I wanted to try and get good shots.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Aug 7, 2007)

I keep mine in AV mode a lot. The only mode I feel really comfortable in...


----------



## DwainDibley (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to admit I use my 300D in 'program' mode a lot!  Though I do make use of apeture and shutter priority modes, as well as manual!  

I generally don't use the full auto mode much though!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 7, 2007)

I switch between Av, Tv, Manual, and Program.  Depends on what I am shooting and how much time I have to actually play with the camera during shooting.  Basically anyting BUT the scene or auto modes.


----------



## deanimator (Aug 8, 2007)

P is great for snapshots...where DOF and movement are not issues. You still have room to move with +/- exposure adjustment and it can allow you to work fast.

However, in many cases, the creative control allowed by aperture or shutter priority (depends on what you are after), or full manual, can´t be beaten. Learn how and when to use them.


----------



## selmerdave (Aug 8, 2007)

I normally shoot in manual mode, using a hand-held meter.

A couple of weeks ago I became a Dad (!) and at the hospital I was concerned about delays in taking shots and I thought maybe I would do better and with the critical nature of the shots could be more confident using my FE2 on "automatic".  Most were with flash using the FE2's OTF TTL.  Well, I got most of the shots back, and I really regret making that decision, most were a little off.  Not all together terrible, but not as good as they should be.  Walls and sheets and blankets conspired to mess up the exposure.  Of course, I could have taken the time to figure out compensation, but then that's just guesswork and it would have taken the same time with greater certainty had I used the meter and manual mode.  I've also gotten my first roll back on Provia 400 from after we got home, using the meter and manual mode, and the exposure was bang on every time.  My lesson for the month...

Dave


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 8, 2007)

I very rarely use P mode.  I mostly use Av mode when shooting with ambient light.  I use manual mode when shooting with studio lights and when shooting with flash, I will usually use manual mode as well.


----------



## ann (Aug 8, 2007)

never, only manual mode.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2007)

With the little Powershot I feel I used P quite a lot, and on the few occasions I set it for the kids these days, I will set it on P with exposure compensation at -1.3 (I hope this is how you say it?).

I have learned to use the 350D in fully manual and that is what I do today. I tried AV of late and it only confused me


----------



## panocho (Aug 8, 2007)

Aperture priority used to be by far my preferred mode. But now I'm using Program mode quite often. The reason? I know it sounds stupid, but I was used to select aperture directly on the lens. Now that I went digital, I can't do that anymore and I have to change aperture through camera. Since I'm still not accustomed to that, program mode has become a handy option for me. I hope to get used to selecting aperture in-camera, though, since that mode works much better for me


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2007)

I use P mode all the time, then I adjust the f-stop/shutter speed or bracketing dials as wanted


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 8, 2007)

I previously used my Minolta Maxxum 600si a ton and just loved the manual mode because it was so easy to adjust the shutter and apeture and the internal viewfinder meter was big, bright and easy to read.  I had so much fun with it.   When I moved up to my Nikon F100, I was a little daunted as having to get used to the new dials.  I hope to get a lot faster at adjusting them in the very near future.


----------



## selmerdave (Aug 8, 2007)

Hence my preference for manual bodies such as F3, F2, FE2, FM2n etc.

Dave


----------



## LokiZ (Aug 9, 2007)

I use Manual mode nearly all of the time.  Probably at least 80% of the time.  But I have a friend that does Wedding photography and I believe that alot of his outside photography shots are done in the P mode.

Reason I know is he had me do some test shots with my camera the other day to compare to his camera when he thought it was acting up.

 The other 20% are AV,TV, A-dep, and P,  pretty equally devided to.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll use Av mode, but prefer to go Manual. I will meter a shot using Av, and if the lighting is relative consistent in a space then I'll switch to M, with a tendency to slightly over-expose by about half a stop.


----------



## deanimator (Aug 9, 2007)

It depends which camera I´m using actually

With the film cameras (EOS 5), I only use aperture priority or manual.

but with the semi-compact digital it´s too fiddly to change aperture or shutter speed, therefore I usually use P with compensation according to hi or lo key lighting etc. It works.


----------



## shorty6049 (Aug 9, 2007)

i'd say i use manual mode pretty much 100% of the time, ever since i bought my dSLR... i guess i always felt like using it on any other mode would be wasting its capabilities and whatnot... (not saying it IS, thats just sort of what i felt)  but i guess i'm glad i did that because now I know how to use my camera well and adjust all the settings for the situation and stuff... and i havent really fully understood what the other modes do , and i like having full control over everything


----------



## Frequent Traveler (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, i mostly use manual mode on my Minolta SRT102/202 film cameras - it's the ONLY mode available!!!! ;-) On my dSLR, a Minolta Dynax 7D, i primarily use manual as well, though if i'm shooting snap-shot type photos, i've started to use the P mode for convenience.

As i'm sitting here, i'm realizing that i've failed to use my camera to it's potential b/c i can use aperture mode to get compelling DOF, but still have a convenient, flexible setup. Duh!!!!

fm


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 12, 2007)

I use the Manual mode.  I have worked hard to learn it but its been so worth it!!!!


----------



## JamesD (Sep 9, 2007)

Shutter priority, because it's difficult to change the aperture on a pinhole camera. :mrgreen:

In all seriousness, though, when I started becoming serious about photography I used full manual almost exclusively.  When I upgraded my EOS body and main lens, I began using Av a lot.  I found that I was more comfortable with the Av mode than I'd previously been, and using the 50/1.4, I became much more keenly aware of the effect aperture has on DOF.  Also, my general comfort level with exposure has gone up.

Using my older AE-1P, I still use full manual exclusively.  It has program mode and, I believe Av and Tv, but I find that it's just easier for me to shoot in manual with it.  Besides having failed to read the manual thoroughly, I think it has mostly to do with the fact that I don't have the aperture and shutter settings displayed in the viewfinder.  I have to look at the shutter speed knob and the aperture ring anyway.


----------



## Claff (Sep 9, 2007)

when shooting trackside I have to shoot full manual because I'm constantly fiddling with settings - even more so if it's like the last couple of races I've been to where the sun kept ducking in and out of the clouds. But around the pits I'll stick with program mode mostly because I usually don't have the luxury of my subject being willing or able to hold a pose while I guesstimate settings, shoot, check result, tweak a setting and try again, rinse and repeat. For that I'm rather fond of a one-shot-one-kill strategy.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 9, 2007)

60% aperture priority (almost always with exposure corrections)
30% manual
9.5% shutter priority (almost always with exposure corrections)
0.5% bulb for exposures beyond 30 seconds

nothing else


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd say I use Av 60% of the time, 20% Tv, 15% Manual, 5% Program.


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 10, 2007)

Boy, do I feel like a slacker...  After hearing so many of you that use apeture priority, I am going to force myself to do the same which will hopefully force myself to also be more creative.  Thanks again for the feedback.  I think this forum is probably the best one I have found that provides very constructive help.  Thanks again!


----------



## ZedU54 (Sep 26, 2007)

...ahhh...I wouldn't worry about that...I've only been using Program mode so far, because the camera is so new to me and I have to get used to it...I do plan to start experimenting with the A, S and M modes as I get more comfortable...and as I get more ideas...


----------

